# Need advice on applique cutters



## volleymama (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, I need some advice on applique cutting machine types. I have a Roland but I can only cut about 20 letters with the twill blade before it gets dull. I need appliques cut out by the 1000's (even though they are small) but many different fabrics. I use mostly cotton with the pressure sensitive material adhered to the back. I was considering the laser cutter but am unsure. Can you let me know what types of cutting machines that you use and the pros and cons of the different types. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

As far as knife cutters go -you can look into the Ioline 300 from Stahls.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Try using the normal blade. With this you will be using more of the blade to cut with and it will last longer. With the twill blade you are only using the last 0.02 of a mm of the blade. If you use a 45° blade you will slice through the twill and not force your way through it.
You will have to increase the force to make it cut , step by step, maybe up to 250grams, but it will cut. You might have to adjust the offset too. Be careful not to let the blade go into the cutting strip. 
Give it a try, It works for me. 
Earl.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes I would look into laser.
I would think that with the larger quantities it would start to pay for inself pretty fast.
Plus you can do "no sews"
the companies that provide precuts use lasers.
Now there are alot of entry level machines available from just about all the manufactures.


----------



## volleymama (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. We called one of the laser companies and was told that we needed an applique cutter and the company they mentioned was 
C & C. We have not contacted them yet. I do need the capability of sending the design from the computer as I digitize all the designs and they applique pieces are all unusual shapes. If anyone knows anything about the applique cutters, please let me know. Thanks again


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

That "sounds" like a distributor in your area I hope, or maybe that actually does the cutting.

Twill USA will do the cutting and the sew disk or you can just buy material from them, they use Universal Lasers.

I bought one of these from a mini trade show seminar. I looked into some of the other machines. It appears they all do about the same thing with various bells and whistles. Universal had good support and very easy user interface. I think there may be better machines but since I was just starting out I opted for the other benefits. 

Since you already have a cutter, a laser would offer more optional opportunities for other products. I bought mine mostly for awards but quickly learned that the twill is so much easier on the laser than a regular cutter. I have no experience with an Ioline so can't compare that.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Lori,
Ive just thought of something else. Have you seen the Madeira patch making "machine"? AFS - Embroidery Frame
They will make patch blanks to you requierments, I think. You could buy 4 of these machines for the price of one cutter. I have seen them work and they are very good. 
Earl


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

volleymama said:


> Thanks for your advice. We called one of the laser companies and was told that we needed an applique cutter and the company they mentioned was
> C & C. We have not contacted them yet. I do need the capability of sending the design from the computer as I digitize all the designs and they applique pieces are all unusual shapes. If anyone knows anything about the applique cutters, please let me know. Thanks again



If you don' t mind me asking, what is the ballpark for a Universal Laser?


----------



## DandyLion (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm actually looking for the same kind of thing. We are looking for a machine to cut poly-twill. We've tried a running stitch to outline, and then cutting the twill by hand, but it just doesn't work very well and very time consuming. We only usually do a few peices or else we just order a sew disk from stahls. I see that a laser cutter is an option, and we are currently looking at a different engraver, so my question is, is there a machine out there that can do laser engraving and also be a laser cutter for the twill?


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe all the lasers will cut the twill as it takes very littler power to do so.
As from there you really will want 25 or 30 watts at least to do awards engraving and some light cutting.
50 or 60 watts sure looked nice but the price did'nt. Unfortunatly I bought my machine last year so the deals were not quite as good. These guys are alittle more hungry now. Universal recently had a 12x24 blue machine with 50 watt for the price of 25.
There are entry level machines out there for 8k (name brand machines) the more features of coarse the more $.
Checking out the booths at trade shows, web sites or mini shows will show some of the unique things that are possible.
I look forward to learning as much as I can about engraving/cutting on my machine.


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought an Epilog laser at least 8 years ago to step up my trophy business. It stepped up my embroidery business instead. I use it 95% of the time for cutting appliqués. It's great. My bed is 24x20 but if your going for thousands of appliqués I'd find a bigger bed than that for sure.


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

volleymama said:


> Hi, I need some advice on applique cutting machine types. I have a Roland but I can only cut about 20 letters with the twill blade before it gets dull. I need appliques cut out by the 1000's (even though they are small) but many different fabrics. I use mostly cotton with the pressure sensitive material adhered to the back. I was considering the laser cutter but am unsure. Can you let me know what types of cutting machines that you use and the pros and cons of the different types. Thanks in advance.


Just ready your post and you probably already did something. I sub my applique out to Integrated Cutting in North Georgia. If you are interested I will get their details. They make great applique laser cutting machine and also cut if you need it. Their prices are good, and best of all they can read a .dst file


----------

